# Needing advice about doggy style position



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You must be desperate because you've started this thread in 3 forums. Why don't you try to describe just what the problem is.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

gimpstl said:


> Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?



What kind of breed is it you are looking to get? 
What exactly isn’t working? Is she not barking?

Have you tried this: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!! OMG...hahahahahahahahahaha.....

:lol::rofl::yay:


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.



Blondilocks said:


> You must be desperate because you've started this thread in 3 forums. Why don't you try to describe just what the problem is.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

One of my guy friends can’t do doggie style on a women that isn’t a stick Bc his penis is so small it always pops out. So he sticks to traditional man on top sex.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Just stick to what works. Being your having issues, it likely isn't doing anything for her either. Focus on the good and leave the bad behind (pun intended).


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> What kind of breed is it you are looking to get?
> What exactly isn’t working? Is she not barking?
> 
> Have you tried this:
> ...


well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Just stick to what works. Being your having issues, it likely isn't doing anything for her either. Focus on the good and leave the bad behind (pun intended).


well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

gimpstl said:


> well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.



Can you make a drawing? Or a pie chart?
Just to get an idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Go to a dog park in the shady part of town and observe.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I feel like there is an echo in here.
echo in here
echo in here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> I feel like there is an echo in here.
> echo in here
> echo in here
> 
> ...


Your going to confuse him. The dogs in your pic obviously just finished spooning.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is all of the Advice I can give you on the dog. 
1) don't bump a cervix.
2) Your knees won't last forever. Enjoy it while they last.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel a bit weird asking this of the OP, but you never know if you don't ask. OP when you say doggy style are you still doing vaginal intercourse or anal? I ask because you sound a bit inexperienced so wonder if you are using the right terminology. Not that the advise would be much different!!


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> Here is all of the Advice I can give you on the dog.
> 1) don't bump a cervix.
> 2) Your knees won't last forever. Enjoy it while they last.


I have to disagree... 

Sometime they want you to "hurt" them in that position, so what do you do, not accommodate them??? 

That only pisses them off, better to hurt them when they want to be hurt and deal with the fallout later...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> Can you make a drawing?


Years ago a poster asked about deep throating tips, a detailed sketch was produced by another member giving a tip. It was hilarious. But IRC, the OP found it helpful.

On topic, have you experimented will pillows to change the angle?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Either:
1. Both on knees
2. Both laying on sides
*you can't mix and match 1 and 2, won't work 😉
3. Her laying face down in bed, you above her.
4. Her in bed or on furniture, on knees, you standing behind her.

These are the most common canine conditions. 

I'm sure you know these, and that every position has the angle of the dangle to adjust on the fly.

Carry on!! 😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BluesPower said:


> I have to disagree...
> 
> Sometime they want you to "hurt" them in that position, so what do you do, not accommodate them???
> 
> That only pisses them off, better to hurt them when they want to be hurt and deal with the fallout later...


😆😆😆😆 you mean use caution when using a staple gun??

Where's the fun in that ??


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> 😆😆😆😆 you mean use caution when using a staple gun??
> 
> Where's the fun in that ??


I know you are being funny, but I had this issue the other day. 

We were in this position, where you take her arms, and SHE LOVED IT... I did not want to hurt her but she insisted, so what was I to do?

Turns out it "Broke" her for two days... I mean sometimes you just cannot win...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BluesPower said:


> I know you are being funny, but I had this issue the other day.
> 
> We were in this position, where you take her arms, and SHE LOVED IT... I did not want to hurt her but she insisted, so what was I to do?
> 
> Turns out it "Broke" her for two days... I mean sometimes you just cannot win...


Bahahaha !!

🙄 ain't it the truth


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> What kind of breed is it you are looking to get?
> What exactly isn’t working? Is she not barking?
> 
> Have you tried this:
> ...


If I choke to death laughing, it's going to be your fault!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

gimpstl said:


> well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.





gimpstl said:


> well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> If I choke to death laughing, it's going to be your fault!



At least I will know, I killed you making you happy 
We call it ‘petite mort’.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I swear this forum is the most entertaining place on the internet.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

BluesPower said:


> I have to disagree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Easy there, Charlie Manson!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

BluesPower said:


> I know you are being funny, but I had this issue the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are responsible to be responsible and not to break your toys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> Can you make a drawing? Or a pie chart?
> Just to get an idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Venn diagrams. That way, you have an aiming point where they overlap. :grin2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

BluesPower said:


> I know you are being funny, but I had this issue the other day.
> 
> We were in this position, where you take her arms, and SHE LOVED IT... I did not want to hurt her but she insisted, so what was I to do?
> 
> Turns out it "Broke" her for two days... I mean sometimes you just cannot win...


She probably walked into doors and tripped over things that weren't there during those two days. lol


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

BluesPower said:


> I have to disagree...
> 
> Sometime they want you to "hurt" them in that position, so what do you do, not accommodate them???
> 
> That only pisses them off, better to hurt them when they want to be hurt and deal with the fallout later...


My wife would never admit it, but sometimes that is exactly what she wants. Works for us when we are both a little more hot and bothered than usual.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It is something. 

DW admits she likes it.

One of our favorites in the past was the the old her legs up over my biceps and my hands behind her head and her yelling encouragements.

She'd be sore for a couple days but happy and easy to get along with. The harder it was the happier she was.

But, I'm always about gettin' it any way she wants. 

Even when single, more women than not asked for harder, than soft, but that's when one has to have the relating gene going to be attentive to her cues.

Another favorite was me on top, both my hands under women's a$$, cupping each cheek and using a good amount of strength to go way in and just see if I could merge us into one, for a time.

Women are something else. I'm here to help😉😉😉

They are definitely wonderful creatures.

😍😍😍


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm just going to sit back and eat my popcorn. :grin2:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Not true, but it's funny as heck.


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

gimpstl said:


> Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?


Ummmm ..... What.....SMH


----------

